# Do you reuse or discard deveoper chemicals after use.



## Grandpa Ron (Dec 28, 2018)

I have a half dozen 4x5 cut film sheets to develop. I restored an old view camera and am checking it for light leaks and shutter speed.

For this first test I am using a Mono developer. It is a simple one tray set up and will tell me what I need to know . The problem is it is only good for about 10  sheets of 4x5 film, hence a bit expensive.

Assuming the camera is functional I would like to know what developer chemicals  are recommended. While I will not be taking hundreds of shots, I will be taking a few dozen.

So the question is, do you reuse the chemical or pour out a specific amount and discard it after use.

Given the number of developing chemicals, I know there is more than one answer. However I am talking about a bathroom dark room and a limited budget.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 28, 2018)

I use D-76 and get around 25 rolls of 35mm 36-exp per gallon. According to the tech sheet you can get 16 8x10 sheets per gallon, that's 64 sheets of 4x5.

http://imaging.kodakalaris.com/sites/uat/files/wysiwyg/pro/chemistry/j78.pdf



For paper I use Ethol LPD. Very stable and you can dilute to achieve deferent tones.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 28, 2018)

I think that kodak's D - 76 or Kodak HC-110 are two of the finest developers for easy black and white use. D-76 can be used straight, or diluted one-to-one with water. HC - 110 is often used in the Dilution B strength formula. As you might gather from the name, this product is highly concentrated and is sold in a bottle that is filled with a thick, syrup-like chemical. I have developed prints using once used HC 110 film developer, but I do not believe it is as good as using a dedicated paper developer. As expensive as film and paper are oh, I think it makes sense to use fresh chemicals, of known strength.

**Addendum: HC-110 comes in a tough plastic container that can be "squished down" somewhat to eliminate air, to help preserve the concentrate in the bottle, but even without that method, HC-110 lasts some years in concentrate form. A mere 1/4 ounce of syrup, measured into a graduated cylinder is enough to develop a single roll of film when 7.5 ounces of water is added. A half-ounce of HC-110 syrup and 15.5 ounces of water will make enough solution to develop two rolls of 35mm film in my stainless reel tanks. When mixing up a batch of HC-110 to develop film, it is very important to RINSE all of the concentrate out of the graduated cylinder very carefully and thoroughly, since you're using such a tiny amount of liquid, and you want to get every last bit of the "syrup" incorporated into the working developer solution. Mixing the concentrate to form the *working solution*, right before developing the film, is a pretty easy way to do things, and ensures that the developer is fresh, not stale.


----------



## compur (Dec 28, 2018)

Grandpa Ron said:


> So the question is, do you reuse the chemical or pour out a specific amount and discard it after use.



Most developers have a data sheet that answers that question for that developer. You can find these on the web.

A few common (and good) B&W film developers are Kodak D76, Xtol, and HC-110 and Ilford ID-11.

You can also mix your own developers from scratch and save money. Buy the chemicals from Artcraft or Photograhers Formulary (or even eBay) and mix them yourself. Another very good developer (one of Ansel Adams' favorites) is D23. It has only two ingredients plus water. Easy as pie to make yourself.  All you need is a gram scale and those are quite cheap nowadays. Another advantage to mixing your own is that you can mix up only what you need at that moment so there is very little waste.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. My view camera and film holders seem okay. I do have to work on my bathroom darkroom techniques or buy a daylight developing tank instead of the trays.


----------



## ac12 (Dec 30, 2018)

I would use single mix HC-110 or the Ilford liquid developer.
That way you can mix just what you need, and no more.

Have you looked into using a daylight drum?
I used it when I printed Cibachrome, many years ago.  And that is the method that I plan to use for developing 4x5 film also.


----------

